# cough syrup?



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

right, so I've been charting prior to the wedding to get used to my cycle before I depend on it (TTA). Haven't taken a class, just read TCOYF.








I understand that cough syrup affects mucus... would that include cervical muscus? I don't remember if I"ve ever used cough syrup, this is just in case the question comes up. Thanks.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah it does. it thins it out,so it might seem like you have more ewcm or a longer patch of it. antihistamines dry it up and might give you a false impression that you are safe, so keep that in mind too if you have allergies.


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

If you do use the cough syrup DO NOT get any that say DM or Dextromethorphan. That actually dries up secretions, including CM.
You want just plain old Guaifenesin!!!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asoulunbound* 
right, so I've been charting prior to the wedding to get used to my cycle before I depend on it (TTA). Haven't taken a class, just read TCOYF.








I understand that cough syrup affects mucus... would that include cervical muscus? I don't remember if I"ve ever used cough syrup, this is just in case the question comes up. Thanks.

it is thanks to a cold and use of robitussen that we have ds2


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

It's actually expectorants (like plain ole Robitussin), not cough syrup, that thins mucus (including cervical mucus). If your cough syrup happened to have an expectorant in it, then it would thin mucus.


----------

